# Cannonball



## Quaxli (20. Jan 2011)

Kleines "Spiel" für zwischendurch... 

Ich wollte eigentlich nur ein paar Sachen ausprobieren und progge jetzt immer mal ein bißchen dran rum. Es ist noch nicht fertig (hat z. B. noch keinen Sound), aber ich hätte zwischendurch schon mal gern gewußt, ob es bei Euch einigermaßen läuft, daher wäre ein Feedback nett.

Noch ein paar Anmerkungen:
Die Idee ist vom Spiel Paratroopers geklaut, das es vor Jahren mal auf dem Brotkasten gab.
- Die Kanone schießt geradlinig auf den Punkt der angeklickt wurde
- gelandete Fallschirmspringer können in der Regel nicht mehr beschossen werden


----------



## Ivan Dolvich (20. Jan 2011)

ich finde das Spiel schon echt gut. Hab aber bisschen gebraucht, bis ich verstanden hab, wie es funktioniert. Vielleicht eine kleine Anleitung am Anfang? Brauchen ja nur zwei Sätze zu sein, für so sachen wie, man hat soviel Schuss wie man noch Punkte hat und so.

Den einzigen "Fehler" der mir aufgefallen ist, war ein Fallschirm, der ohne Springer weiter flog, nach dem ich den Springer abgeschossen habe.
Ich kenne ein ähnliches Spiel, da hatte man für die Bodeneinheiten dann noch ein MG da stehen.


----------



## Quaxli (20. Jan 2011)

Schon mal Danke für's Testen



Ivan Dolvich hat gesagt.:


> ich finde das Spiel schon echt gut. Hab aber bisschen gebraucht, bis ich verstanden hab, wie es funktioniert. Vielleicht eine kleine Anleitung am Anfang? Brauchen ja nur zwei Sätze zu sein, für so sachen wie, man hat soviel Schuss wie man noch Punkte hat und so.


Kommt noch. Ist ja, wie gesagt noch nicht fertig.



Ivan Dolvich hat gesagt.:


> Den einzigen "Fehler" der mir aufgefallen ist, war ein Fallschirm, der ohne Springer weiter flog, nach dem ich den Springer abgeschossen habe.
> ...


Das ist kein Fehler. Das ist gewollt.


----------



## VfL_Freak (20. Jan 2011)

Moin,



Quaxli hat gesagt.:


> Das ist kein Fehler. Das ist gewollt.



oder in anderen Worten (wie ich meinem Chef sage ...)
"it's not a bug - it's a feature"

:lol:

gruß
Klaus


----------



## darekkay (20. Jan 2011)

Mir sind insbesondere diese beiden Sachen aufgefallen:

 - mit einer 1366x768 Bildschirmauflösung (bei meinem 19'' immernoch das Maximum) kann man das Spielen vergessen :/ Das Fenster ist dafür zu groß..
 - ist es gewollt, dass das Spiel nach ein paar Schüssen neustartet?


----------



## Marco13 (20. Jan 2011)

Ja, einen unerklärlichen Neustart hatte ich eben auch... Aber sonst... man könnte sich natürlich hunderte von Erweiterungen vorstellen ...


----------



## Quaxli (21. Jan 2011)

Schüsse kosten Punkte. Sobald man -20 Punkte hat, endet das Spiel. Aktuell leider noch ohne Meldung. Da müßte ich mir noch was einfallen lassen. Das soll verhindern, daß unten einer quer schießt und so alle Fallschirmspringer an der Landung hindert.


----------



## hoernchen (21. Jan 2011)

Ach so ich dachte mein PC hätte mal wieder ein Problem mit Java


----------



## Apo (21. Jan 2011)

Läuft mit 100 - 140 fps. Bin aber zu unfähig die Leute zu treffen.

Größere, bombatische Explosionen wären fein. =)
Goodies wie dickere Explosionen, Feuerstrahl oder oder oder wären fein
Dickere und dünnere Soldaten wären witzig =)
und mehr Feedback für den Spieler: Punkteanzeige usw. wären noch gut.  

Aber für eine Alpha schöner Anfang.


----------



## EgonOlsen (21. Jan 2011)

Ich finde es ein bisschen "fitzelig"...alles ist für meinen Geschmack etwas arg klein geraten. Wenn Kanone, Schüsse, Explosionen und Männchen größer wären, würde es spaßiger sein IMHO. Und was fliegt da im Hintergrund herum? Vögel? Flugzeuge in weiter Ferne? ...?


----------



## Evil-Devil (21. Jan 2011)

Läuft hier aufm Büro-Rechner mit ~60fps. Wäre toll, wenn sich die HP der Kanone regenerieren würde.
Und wenn die Fallschirmspringer nur noch n Pixel vom Boden entfernt sind, sollte sich der Ersatzfallschirm nicht mehr öffnen lassen. Alternativ nach unten schießen lassen  Denn wenn man einem relativ weit unten abschießt, öffnet der den Ersatz und bombt einen dann weg -.-


----------



## hitman20101 (12. Dez 2011)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> oder in anderen Worten (wie ich meinem Chef sage ...)
> "it's not a bug - it's a feature"



Alter wo haste den Lustigen Spruch her ???
Der ist wirklich lustig.


----------



## Marcinek (12. Dez 2011)

Ich schlage vor du suchst um halb eins keine uralten thrads raus und trollst darin rum. - dachte du willst java lernen ?

Pleasse  close


----------



## c_sidi90 (13. Dez 2011)

Mit meiner Auflösung kann man es auch knicken, würd mich generell über ein resizable true bei solchen Games freuen, ist halt nur ein minimaler Aufwand im Coding mehr


----------

